# Dixie at Cedar Creek 3/1



## bsanders (Feb 22, 2014)

Blast off at 7am. Website has been updated with results and point standings. Also something new we are doing this year and we will see how it goes. Dixie has a couple of sponsors this year and we are going to be raffling off some good stuff, so bring and extra $5. The money will be split with half going straight to the over all points winner for the year and the other half going to buying more prizes. I have Joel building Dixie a spiral wrapped worm/jig rod right now, so that will be a nice prize along with some giftcards and other various fishing related stuff.


----------



## bsanders (Feb 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## bsanders (Feb 26, 2014)

Blast off at 7am, weigh in at 3pm. Gate will open at 6am. See yall there...and dont forget to bring an extra 5 bucks for the raffle.....$100 gift card to Academy Sports.


----------



## bighunter23 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll be there if I can find some battery's


----------



## Edo (Feb 28, 2014)

Whats the adress for ceder creek? Anyone knows?


----------



## bsanders (Feb 28, 2014)

Cedar Creek Reservoir
5565 Timber Ridge Road
Gillsville, GA  30543


----------



## Edo (Feb 28, 2014)

Thx.


----------



## Cackleberry (Feb 28, 2014)

*Batteries*



bighunter23 said:


> I'll be there if I can find some battery's



J&J Battery Statham, Great to deal with.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 4, 2014)

Site has been updated.


----------



## Latty22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Is there an age limit to your club and how does someone join your club? I assume Jon boats have to be registered through state to be legal on the waters you fish.


----------



## wwright713 (Mar 6, 2014)

I believe it's State laws for age and boat registration . If I'm right I believe the state requires you to be 16 to operate a boat with any type of motor.


----------



## bsanders (Mar 7, 2014)

What Wayne said. Our website is
www.dixiejonboatanglers.blogspot.com


----------

